# Morio Worms



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

I noticed that a few people feed there T's Morio worms.

I was just wondering because I have a pot full (My chameleon eats them) if they are suitable for spiders, especially my aboreals (not yet but when my Ornamentals get to a larger size). My Chile Rose eats them no problem, but then again.. I could throw a cheese sandwich in there and she would probably eat that! 

But I have noticed that they burrow almost immediately and disappear. Will an aboreal like an avic or ornamental notice them? Can they sense the movement of these worms under the thin substrate? Is there any danger to the spiders because these morios are bloody nasty little pieces of work!

It would be nice if they were useful as a food source for spideys as Morios are cheap, eat anything, live for ages and are pretty bulky.


----------



## Angel-Devil (Nov 18, 2009)

i feed them to the greedy tarantulas then i know they aint going to burrow, my chile rose wont touch them so i dont bother


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

you could try to hand feed with tongs :2thumb:


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

Hmmm....

I am not feeding anything that moves faster than Warp 9.5 with tongs.... :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

I used to feed my Tarantulas Morios years ago, they were successful but they do burrow, the aggressive eaters i could just drop the worm on top of them and they would eat them no probs.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

tarantulamatt said:


> you could try to hand feed with tongs :2thumb:


Not being picky on your part Matt but you say on another thread what spider are you ready for, unless that statement was a joke above, i would say stay clear of Pokies or anything like OBT.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I've found morios are best for very greedy T's or heavy webbers. Dropping the morio onto thick web slows them down a bit and the vibration of the morio struggling to escape, brings the spider running to investigate.

I was able to feed them to my cambridgei as he lives in a web tube behind a piece of bark. I just dropped one on top of the bark and he shot out of his tube like lightning and grabbed it.

Also fed them to my blondi by dropping them just at the entrance to her hide.

Had no luck feeding them to pokies as they don't seem to make that much web, and I didn't fancy trying to hand feed something that moves faster than warp 9.5.

I've used all mine up now, but I'll probably get another tub as backup food, they make a change from crickets and being bulky they are good for fattening up skinny T's.


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

You need to be careful with that 'tongue feeding' thing too...

It may seem like harmless fun, but I can you imagine the look on the emergency room doctor's face when you _try _to explain just what it is you've been doing!

:crazy:


----------



## ShouldIBeDamned (Aug 24, 2008)

David L said:


> I noticed that a few people feed there T's Morio worms.
> 
> Is there any danger to the spiders because these morios are bloody nasty little pieces of work!


I feed these to all mine, for the slings I squash their heads, that way they won't get nibbled! They still wriggle a bit so they will feel the vibrations. I know it sounds cruel but I don't want my babies getting eaten!!


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

This might sound stupid and be too much hassle, I used to tie cotton thread round the worms and drag 'em in front of my Chili.


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

i no you cant hand feed a pokie or a obt im not stupid but like calm one i hand feed my rose hair, white stripped birdeater but not a pokie they would kill you lol


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

tarantulamatt said:


> i no you cant hand feed a pokie or a obt im not stupid but like calm one i hand feed my rose hair, white stripped birdeater but not a pokie they would kill you lol


If I tried to hand feed my Chile rose she would drag me in and start eating me!!! No kidding, she tries to eat the water pot when I am refilling it...

She isn't nasty or anything, just so damn greedy!


----------



## gary spencer (Nov 16, 2009)

and where may i attain some of these morio worms from please?


----------



## Siouxzy (Sep 20, 2009)

I was after some normal meal worms to add a bit of variety from crickets for my A.chalcodes, the shop only had Morios so thought I'd try them anyway.
Dropped one in and watched my spid wrestle it for a good 10 mins until I saw it had managed to bite it, it then took her nearly 2 hours to eat it... she wouldn't eat for a week after that! 
I'd say if you got a big greedy T with big teeth they are ok for a bit of variation, but the smaller ones will struggle I think. Morios have tougher skin than normal meal worms. 
I learnt my lesson and put the rest of them in my compost heap (This was in the summer btw!) Maybe when she's bigger!


----------



## Siouxzy (Sep 20, 2009)

gary spencer said:


> and where may i attain some of these morio worms from please?


I bought mine from a reptile shop in Brighton but you can get them from most livefood retailers online.


----------



## gary spencer (Nov 16, 2009)

my salmon pink female often walk around with a weekly meal of 5 crix on her fangs all at once she could do with some variety


----------

